# Newbie in GA...Anyone out there?



## IrisB (Jan 23, 2008)

Looking to network with others in the area.


----------



## Heva (Dec 9, 2007)

What sort of help do you need? If you tell people on this site there will be amny offers. Also just reading the information here will help. I log on everyday to learn something new.Good luck and hope you can share.


----------



## IrisB (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks Heva! Been doing just that. All day I have been browsing, reading, laughing and at times crying. But I do feel blessed to share and for others to share along the way. I thank you for taking time to post.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi Iris! Welcome to the board! I'm from Ellijay, Ga., which is 5 hours away from you. I was in your area three weeks ago. It's beautiful down there!!


----------



## kelly1good (May 18, 2004)

I know how you feel. I live in a small town were most people havn't even heard of IBS. I would love to have a group here but most of all I just need someone to talk to.


----------

